# Not Ransomware according to Canon today (8/7/20202)



## Whowe (Aug 7, 2020)

This is posted today...


August 7, 2020
Important user update concerning image.canon
We apologize to users of our cloud platform “image.canon” for inconvenience.

By this notice, we report the result of our investigation so far made on the incident.

Canon offers services to its users worldwide on our website "image.canon," consisting of: (a) short-term storage where users upload and store images for up to 30 days; and (b) long-term storage where users store images of up to 10GB/user with no specific expiration date.

When Canon switched over to a new version of the software to control these services on July 30, the code to control the short-term storage operated on both of the short-term storage and the long-term storage functions, causing the loss of some images stored for more than 30 days.

By August 4, we identified the code causing the incident, and corrected it. We found no unauthorized access to ”image.canon”. The incident caused no leakage of images.

There is no technical measure to restore lost video images. Still images can be restored, but not with original resolutions. We offer our deepest apologies to affected uses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2020)

This article is about the earlier issue with image.canon which was reported as not ransomware by CR.

You may have the two outages confused, they are not related as far as anyone knows.

*Note-* A source from Canon says that the outage caused to the imaging products company last week has nothing to do with the latest ransomware attack as the Maze group targeted the servers in the afternoon hours of August 5th, 2020 and then stole the files before encrypting the service. Also, Maze Group has confirmed that it was not behind the service disruption of image.canon photo storage that happened last week.









Ransomware Attack on Canon and 10TB data stolen - Cybersecurity Insiders


On July 30th 2020, Canon, a popular brand that produces Imaging products was hit by an outage disrupting connectivity services of its users related to image.canon photo storage site. Although the company admitted the outage, it did not disclose more details on it. Early today, Bleeping Computer...




www.cybersecurity-insiders.com





Canon is slowly restoring things now.


----------

